# General JM-1000



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

Just curious if anyone has this or tried this? 

cant find many reviews on it


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

I'd be interested to know. I had a Ridgid mini better when I worked at the hospital. The pressure never seemed high enough but that's just me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My supply house always has one on the counter. They’ve sold a couple from my location and “they love them”... but is that a pitch?

Personally I see a use for it here and there on sludgy lines, but not a go to tool. But that’s just my initial opinion without any experience with it. 

I have contemplated buying it, tax write off, but is it worth it?


----------



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> My supply house always has one on the counter. They’ve sold a couple from my location and “they love them”... but is that a pitch?
> 
> Personally I see a use for it here and there on sludgy lines, but not a go to tool. But that’s just my initial opinion without any experience with it.
> 
> I have contemplated buying it, tax write off, but is it worth it?


my thoughts exactly, i would never use it as my every day tool, it would be nice on those sludgy kitchen sink drains with proper access.

I think i'm gonna cave and get one, i think they're harder to get in Canada, will probably have to wait and order it


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

JGT said:


> my thoughts exactly, i would never use it as my every day tool, it would be nice on those sludgy kitchen sink drains with proper access.
> 
> I think i'm gonna cave and get one, i think they're harder to get in Canada, will probably have to wait and order it


Check amazon, eBay etc. deals are out there. I’d love to hear how it works for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ll put my money on it being better than a blow bag!


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Ive used mine ever day for the last 10 months.
I bought it on a Friday and by Monday I made my money back!

It’s an easy upsell, for a kitchen or laundry drain. I cable it first anyway, then jet it. 

Sweat little rig, definitely worth the money


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Back in the early 90's we bought a Mustang jetter, found needed to run a 
cable to clear any hard spots but if it was greasy and soft, it was the best thing
did a great job, on Apt buildings, made up a faucet adapter to go in place of
the aerator and feed water to the jetter, used a wet/dry vacuum to catch any
over flow until the line opened


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Back in the early 90's we bought a Mustang jetter, found needed to run a
> cable to clear any hard spots but if it was greasy and soft, it was the best thing
> did a great job, on Apt buildings, made up a faucet adapter to go in place of
> the aerator and feed water to the jetter, used a wet/dry vacuum to catch any
> over flow until the line opened


I had one of those Mustang electric jetter, not bad for small line. In fact, my first camera and locator was Mustang as well.


----------



## PPM (Jan 27, 2018)

New member and my first post here:
I just purchased one of these to use in a line of restaurants that I service. I was having issues with floor sinks and floor drains constantly backing up. A friend in the business had purchased one a few months prior and let me borrow his for a test drive. I was skeptical that this thing would do any good, but figured I had nothing to lose. I was highly impressed with it's performance. Cleared a 3" floor drain on the cook line without a hitch. The best thing for my situation is that there was no extreme noise or gas fumes to contend with. No more having to park my mini jetter outside and pulling the hose through the entire kitchen to the problem area. No more having to have a 2nd set of hands (one at the jetter and one working the hose). This thing should easily pay for itself within the first month of ownership (as soon as it arrives). I'll be sure to post updates with any issues or concerns that may arrive.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PPM said:


> New member and my first post here:
> I just purchased one of these to use in a line of restaurants that I service. I was having issues with floor sinks and floor drains constantly backing up. A friend in the business had purchased one a few months prior and let me borrow his for a test drive. I was skeptical that this thing would do any good, but figured I had nothing to lose. I was highly impressed with it's performance. Cleared a 3" floor drain on the cook line without a hitch. The best thing for my situation is that there was no extreme noise or gas fumes to contend with. No more having to park my mini jetter outside and pulling the hose through the entire kitchen to the problem area. No more having to have a 2nd set of hands (one at the jetter and one working the hose). This thing should easily pay for itself within the first month of ownership (as soon as it arrives). I'll be sure to post updates with any issues or concerns that may arrive.


Thank you for your post, however an intro is required here in the introduction section. Until you tell us about yourself and your involvement in the plumbing trade you’ll be harassed.

Good first post, so I figure I’d go easy on you.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> Ive used mine ever day for the last 10 months.
> I bought it on a Friday and by Monday I made my money back!
> 
> It’s an easy upsell, for a kitchen or laundry drain. I cable it first anyway, then jet it.
> ...


Out of curiosity, what is your up charge on the extra service? PM if you like.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

PPM said:


> New member and my first post here:
> I just purchased one of these to use in a line of restaurants that I service. I was having issues with floor sinks and floor drains constantly backing up. A friend in the business had purchased one a few months prior and let me borrow his for a test drive. I was skeptical that this thing would do any good, but figured I had nothing to lose. I was highly impressed with it's performance. Cleared a 3" floor drain on the cook line without a hitch. The best thing for my situation is that there was no extreme noise or gas fumes to contend with. No more having to park my mini jetter outside and pulling the hose through the entire kitchen to the problem area. No more having to have a 2nd set of hands (one at the jetter and one working the hose). This thing should easily pay for itself within the first month of ownership (as soon as it arrives). I'll be sure to post updates with any issues or concerns that may arrive.


Why Post An Intro?
Quote:
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Out of curiosity, what is your up charge on the extra service? PM if you like.


I would like to know this as well.:smile:


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> Ive used mine ever day for the last 10 months.
> I bought it on a Friday and by Monday I made my money back!
> 
> It’s an easy upsell, for a kitchen or laundry drain. I cable it first anyway, then jet it.
> ...





OpenSights said:


> Fatpat said:
> 
> 
> > Ive used mine ever day for the last 10 months.
> ...



I offer a 30 Day Warranty on Standard Drain Cleaning with a cable.

The upsale to jet is twice as much, 
but I offer a 1 Year Warranty 

I’ve only been turned down twice and both times were the week of Christmas...

This little jetter is a money maker and it does a good job.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Spacepirate said:


> I would like to know this as well.:smile:


Second suggestion to post an intro before you’re considered a handyhack and you get the ban hammer. My gosh, five minutes for a post.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> I offer a 30 Day Warranty on Standard Drain Cleaning with a cable.
> 
> The upsale to jet is twice as much,
> but I offer a 1 Year Warranty
> ...


You got the wheels turning in my head.


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Second suggestion to post an intro before you’re considered a handyhack and you get the ban hammer. My gosh, five minutes for a post.


What??????:surprise: I think you're confused:smile:


----------



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

i still haven't got one, a new Spartan 2001 is on order, lol 

plus looking to get a clog dog in the spring

This JM-1000 might have to wait lol


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Anyone know what the pressure loss through 75’ of 1/8” hose with 1.5 [email protected] psi is?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Toli said:


> Anyone know what the pressure loss through 75’ of 1/8” hose with 1.5 [email protected] psi is?


The JM 1000b comes with 50ft of 1/8”
There was a chart for pressure loss on this forum at one time.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Best I can tell 1/8” hose is somewhere around 10-12 psi/ ft. That’s gonna put that machine down around 1K psi w/ 50’ of hose. And because the stream leaving the nozzle is so small the energy in that stream dissipates extremely fast. By the time that stream of water hits the top of the pipe it isn’t doing much.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Toli said:


> Anyone know what the pressure loss through 75’ of 1/8” hose with 1.5 [email protected] psi is?


350 psi. Switch to 3/16 hose and the loss is 50 psi


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Toli said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what the pressure loss through 75’ of 1/8” hose with 1.5 [email protected] psi is?
> ...


That’s way different than what I’ve found, or I’m not reading it correctly. You got a chart you can share?


----------

